# weird error "ip_local_deliver: bad skb"

## tedium

Occasionally my computer slows to almost a crawl, applications stop working right, and the follow error message just starts repeating over and over in all terminals:

ip_local_deliver: bad skb: PRE-ROUTING LOCAL_IN LOCAL_OUT POST_ROUTING

skb: pf=2(unowned) dev=lo len=171 

PROTO=6 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:6667 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:47171

(both x'ed out IP addresses are identicle)

The only way I can get it to stop is to reboot. Any idea's on how to make this go away?

----------

## bluenuht

appears to be a ipfilter kernel issue.

wait for kernel greater than 2.6.12 or disable netfilter debug messages in your existing kernel

----------

